# Antique porcelain something from a dump



## Tony Kendzior (Dec 30, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]I dug this up some 45 years ago and it turned up recently in a box in the garage. It's clearly porcelain, has two faces on it, elaborate carvings on the sides revealing a void between the outside and the inner shell which might have had cream or lotion (?). There are no identifying marks anywhere but it came from a local dump where I found lots of bottles and jars and other items from the late 1800's, early 1900's. Does anyone know what it might be?[/FONT]


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you get close ups of the faces and any other marks on it?  I am thinking it held something hot from the outermost holes , so it would not burn you ( if)  you picked it up???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, welcome. I don't know about that piece but in China or maybe other Asian countries they made similar things. Sometimes they were carved with details on the inner layer that was done thought the holes. There is probably a word for it but I don't know what it is.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there a collectors market for Chinese, Japanese, etc; made pottery? I've heard that some of the pieces can be interesting. I was just asking because I see so much stuff stamped "made in China" and "Japan" and other variations, it seems to me that if the quality was good and there is some desirability then there would be a market for it some place.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

There's a market,  but for the really old pieces!  The other is more novelty i would think? Like maybe flea market maybe! Except the occupied japan stuff thats a pretty go
od market!!! Norataki is a good one.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

There are tons of japan,  well let me say the asia  in its entirety, pottery porcelain  ceramics.  They have been in that trade forever!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 15, 2016)

I had wondered because I flip some but not bottles, but the guy I flip to likes pottery.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pottery and porcelain,  i bet 80% comes from over there! I have few  pieces. I always give them to the wife!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

You can make some good money with it if you get the right stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2016)

Personally, I like the thrill of the hunt but money does matter, I guess.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

In bottles it is the thrill of the hunt. Not knowing what is in the next foot of dirt!!! But when i go flee marketing i aint gonna pass on a guick buck. My passion is in the bottles!!!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 16, 2016)

See I love the thrill in bottle hunting!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yyyyeeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bottles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Jan 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, there are NO marks on it. It does appear to be oriental but nothing built in to the glaze to give an idea. From the age of the bottles that came from the same dump, it has to be before 1920. Here's a close up of one of the faces. Thanks for you thoughts.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

Not saying that it is, but, if you look close the holes actually look like a star! Jewish???  I dought it!! Just resembles, thats all!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

well after doing a little searching i found similar ones but not the same! It is a bulb/ orchid pot. They placed small stones in with the bulb on top, filled it to the bottom of the bulb to promote root growth. They also used them to grow bonsi trees. They did not have a drain hole. Hope i helped ya,,, ditch.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

Whats confusing me is the no makers mark, everything,  even knock offs have something on the bottom???????? Are you sure there is not a faint mark somewhere in the pot? That would help tremendously!!  They have been used for thousands of years..


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 4, 2016)

I think that is likely an incense holder.  It looks like it'd be perfect for the purpose anyway, and incense is pretty popular in Asia.  
I'm not sure how you go about dating Asian pottery since a lot of the modern stuff looks pretty old.  I was in a Chinese shop the other day and the pottery they sold there was beautiful, if I had the money and the need for an entire set of dishes I'd quite likely buy a set of that, I like it so much more than modern Western pottery.

Edit: Oh, I didn't see that there was a second page.  I'd never heard of bulb holders before.


----------

